# Stuffed Tomato



## wboggs (Aug 15, 2018)

I love grilled or smoked tomato so I decided to stuff some with a mixture of ground beef, already browned, mixed with the guts of the tomatoes and cheese of your choice, I used cheddar. Good eatin.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2018)

Yum, yum, yummy!
I love stuffed tomatoes too.
*Like!*
Did some with roasted corn, arroz Mexicana and queso fresco just a week or so ago.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2018)

Now that looks fantastic!
I have a couple of poblanos in the fridge, no tomato's, but I'm thinking this may be a good dinner for tonight!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2018)

SmokinAl

Stuffed Pablano Rellenos... Take'em all the way Al.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> SmokinAl
> 
> Stuffed Pablano Rellenos... Take'em all the way Al.



Your making me hungry John!
A couple of more beers & pablano rellenos it will be!!
I wish we lived closer together, we could have some fun!!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 15, 2018)

Cool idea,never heard of a stuffed tomato before....guess I'll try this after the tomato pie.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> Cool idea,never heard of a stuffed tomato before....guess I'll try this after the tomato pie.


Just like a stuffed bell pepper... Delicious!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Your making me hungry John!
> A couple of more beers & pablano rellenos it will be!!
> I wish we lived closer together, we could have some fun!!
> Al


Like you said, we'd weigh 500lbs.
Probably get mistaken for manatees out of water.


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 15, 2018)

My favorite fruit!! Now I want some.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 15, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Just like a stuffed bell pepper... Delicious!


I love stuffed peppers so I know I'll like them.


----------



## wboggs (Aug 15, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Just like a stuffed bell pepper... Delicious!


Now I did stuffed bell pepper before and the pepper came out kind of sour tasting so I gave up on those.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 15, 2018)

wboggs said:


> Now I did stuffed bell pepper before and the pepper came out kind of sour tasting so I gave up on those.


Try dusting the interior with salt before stuffing and don't over cook it.
The cook is just to tenderize the pepper, warm the filling and melt the cheese.

Here's a pic of the Stuffed Tomatoes I just did.


----------

